# GitarrenSpieler...WOW!



## rise (30 Juli 2007)

So hier mal ein video was mich echt umhaut!!! 

Respekt!

Ich spiele seit meinem 13.Lebensjahr hin und wieder Gitarre!

Aber was man hier sieht von einem viell. 16 Jahre alten Mann ..wahnsinn!
Besonders die mittleren Passagen sind der knaller..habe noch nie sowas gesehen beio irgend ner Band!


Jeder der ein bissl Gitarre spielen kann weiss wie sauschwer das ist.Hinzu kommt noch das es einfach nur genial klingt!Ohrwurm find ich....mir heut schon 5 mal angehört^^

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect11648.html


----------



## Fr33chen (31 Juli 2007)

Also wenn er das wirklich spielt und kein Fake ist, wonach es eigentlich auch nicht aussieht, dann ist das...
...einfach nur:
WELTKLASSE!!!​
Respekt!


----------



## Sir Batzi (3 Sep. 2007)

Der Typ is genial!!!!!
Ich hab selbst 5 Jahre Gitarre gelernt und ich muss sagen wenn ich je so spielen möchte muss ich die nächsten 30 Jahre durchgehend üben!!

Super Lied


----------



## Muli (4 Sep. 2007)

Das hat der von mir 
Ich bin nämlich genau so flink ... auf dem Triangel


----------



## rise (4 Sep. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Das hat der von mir
> Ich bin nämlich genau so flink ... auf dem Triangel



LOL!!!!!!   

NUR auf dem Triangel?


----------



## RustyRyan (21 Sep. 2007)

Das ist echt ne krasse Leistung, sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage :thumbup: 

Das Lied ist als Gitarren-Rock-Version auch garnicht schlecht...kann man sich anhören


----------



## rise (20 Okt. 2007)

Auch ein schönes Lied zum Thema Gitarre..einfach gehalten aber da kommt gleich nachdenkliche Stimmung auf.

Ich finds klasse von der kleinen..auch wenn sie sich ein paarmal verspielt...das ist live^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhjHAtQxuoA&NR=1


----------



## maierchen (21 März 2008)

Absoluter Oberkracher :laola:
Ich spiele selbst seit jahren Guitarre aber das ist eine absolut andere Liga:thumbup:
@rise
Ich finde die kleine macht das ganz Prima ,denn auch das ist kein lied was man mal 
einfach so runterspielt!:3dclap:
mfg


----------



## Katzun (23 März 2008)

@rise, sau geil!!!

finde das auch ganz gut, aber was ganz anderes.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EROWrYjqJTo


----------



## Tokko (23 März 2008)

Da kann man richtig neidisch werden...

Besten Dank fürs posten.
Tokko


----------



## chae57 (29 Mai 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## schmangold (18 Juni 2008)

wie findet ihr das ? 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4

ich finds sau geil


----------



## Pinky (10 Feb. 2009)

Das erste Video, ist "Canon Rock - JerryC", gespielt von Funtwo

Einfach ma Googlen


----------



## Buterfly (10 Feb. 2009)

Ich hab das mal mit nem Kumpl nachgespielt und dass durchgehend ohne Fehler zu spielen gelingt mir nicht wirklich 

Die Mittelpassage ist hammer schwer,
Respekt wer das so spielen kann wie der :thumbup:


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2012)

Da der Clip so nicht mehr aufrufbar ist hier mal der neue Link dazu^^

genialer Gitarrenspieler - Video


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Der Typ hat es echt drauf, Respekt!


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Wirklich beeindruckend, danke fürs teilen.


----------



## rise (27 Dez. 2012)

Hier eine andere Version von dem Lied, auch "ganz gut" ^^ gemacht..

~ Canon Rock ~ better than funtwo!! - YouTube


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

sieht man nicht alle tage


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

he is awesome


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

es gibt schon richtig krasse Gitarristen die gerade mal 15 sind :O


----------

